
Russian Minister: YouTube and Google Should Be Shut Down - Copyright... - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/russian-minister-youtube-and-google-should-be-shut-down-for-copyright-infringement-110906/
======
anton_gogolev
I'm from Russia and hence have a right to say that his is a complete BS and
just shows once more how impotent and feeble our government is. The entire
country is on brink of collapse, and these boneheads keep on truckin' with
their stupid proposals.

